# bushnell Onix 400 GPS



## predator (Sep 9, 2008)

has any body got one yet?  I would like to know how well it work,s


----------



## Mr W. (Sep 13, 2008)

I was gonna buy one last year, but the guy at bass pro let me play with it. It wouldn't even get sig. indoors and the buttons was junky. I went with the garmin legend hcx, and so  proud i did. This is a awsome unit, easy to use, and cheaper.


----------

